# Does somebody know how hard is to get a job in the EU?



## Esteban7499 (7 mo ago)

Hey guys! I am from Mexico (currently studying here) and I'm gonna graduate on December of this year from my Bachelors in Finance. Im gonna start to apply to job application in Prague since my Girlfriend is currently living there and we have the goal to finally move in together. My question is if anyone know how hard it can be the process for a non-EU citizen. I am aware that I will need a Job Visa. However, I'd like to know if maybe u have some advices or even if any of u already went through this process.

Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Finding a job as a foreigner anywhere in the EU depends on a couple of variables. First of all is your qualifications - what field are you in? is your qualification recognized in your target country? what is the demand for that particular line of work in the target country?. The next big item is your knowledge of the local language. Even in a company where English is the "company language" you need the local language to interact with co-workers as well as to manage day to day stuff (like shopping, administrative functions, etc.).

You may also need to consider funding a job hunting trip as part of your job search. I did this many years ago (back before the official opening of the EU) - mailing my job applications to employers based on job postings from the foreign newspapers. Nowadays you have the big online job hunt sites (Monster, Stepstone, LinkedIn) but you still have to convince a potential employer that you are worth jumping through the hoops to hire a non-EU national.

The other hurdle you are going to run into is that probably the hardest job of all to find is your first job out of school in your field. There are lots of recent graduates here in Europe looking for jobs, and those who are already in the EU with acknowledged rights to work are going to have priority over you, as a foreigner looking for a work permit. So make sure your CV highlights what makes you stand out from the crowd. (If you do speak Czech, as well as Spanish and English, that could definitely set you apart from the crowd in a field like Finance.)


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Esteban7499 said:


> Hey guys! I am from Mexico (currently studying here) and I'm gonna graduate on December of this year from my Bachelors in Finance. Im gonna start to apply to job application in Prague since my Girlfriend is currently living there and we have the goal to finally move in together. My question is if anyone know how hard it can be the process for a non-EU citizen. I am aware that I will need a Job Visa. However, I'd like to know if maybe u have some advices or even if any of u already went through this process.
> 
> Thanks in advance guys!


What Bev said.

Also, there may be a mandatory amount of professional experience in your field after gaining your qualification that you need to have to be eligible for a skill-based, employer-sponsored visa. Every EU-country has different rules about that (although the rules for EU BlueCard are very similar).

What´s your girlfriend´s nationality and would you consider marriage?


----------



## Esteban7499 (7 mo ago)

ALKB said:


> What Bev said.
> 
> Also, there may be a mandatory amount of professional experience in your field after gaining your qualification that you need to have to be eligible for a skill-based, employer-sponsored visa. Every EU-country has different rules about that (although the rules for EU BlueCard are very similar).
> 
> What´s your girlfriend´s nationality and would you consider marriage?


She is from Croatia and actually we are not considering marriage since we are still young (I am 23 and she is 24). I did not consider experience as a variable to be honest.I am going to be a fresh graduate but I do have an internship done, do you think it can be considered as experience? 
Thanks a lot for your insights.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Esteban7499 said:


> I am going to be a fresh graduate but I do have an internship done, do you think it can be considered as experience?


In many parts of Europe, an "internship" is a required part of almost any academic degree program. Experience is normally considered to be only paid work in your field after obtaining your degree.


----------

